# مصر :الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر تعلن عن تأسيسها امس



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*مصر :الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر تعلن عن تأسيسها امس*











 ​ تاريخ النشر : 2011-12-27						






​ 
 			القاهرة - دنيا الوطن
 أعلنت هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر فى مصر عن تأسيسها أمس الأمر  الذى أثار جدلا واسعًا بين الأوساط الإسلامية التى استنكرت إنشاءها فى مصر.

  وأصدرت بيانًا جديدًا حمل رقم 2، أكدت فيه أنها تابعت بكل فخر ردود الفعل  فى الوسط السلفى، مشيرة إلى أن الهيئة ومنذ الأمس تلقت مئات من طلبات  الانضمام.

  وصدَّر البيان الآية الكريمة "يأيها الذين أمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ  فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوم بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين"، مؤكدًا أن  الهيئة تجرى التنسيق حاليًا فيما بينها لتنظيم الصفوف وتعيين مسئولين فى كل  محافظة وكل شارع.

  ووضعت الهيئة شروطًا للانضمام إليها على رأسها الالتزام الدينى وحسن  الخلق، والقدرة على التواصل مع المواطنين والرغبة فى خدمة الله عز وجل ولا  يشترط الانضمام لأحزاب سياسية.

  ولم تعلن الهيئة حتى الآن عن مؤسسيها أو هوياتهم، واعتذرت فى بيانها عن الإدلاء بتصريحات صحفية.

  ودعت الهيئة أعضاءها إلى عدم الالتفات إلى دعاوى التشكيك والسباب من أعداء شرع الله.
  كما أعلنت الهيئة عن مسابقة لتصميم شعار لها رصدت للفائز به مبلغ 3 آلاف جنيه على أن يتم تصميمه قبل الأول من يناير المقبل.

http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news/2011/12/27/232543.html​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*حمد لله ع السلامة وهلت ليالى حلوة وهنية يا مصاروة...*
*أعتقد انه خبر بالونة وليس صحيحاً ...القصد منه جس نبض الشارع وحركات مشايخ "مُسلفنين" ...مين بقى اللى هيمسك ادارتها ؟*
*السلفيين ؟ ...وبأى مناسبة وبأى سَلَطَة ؟*
*الأخوان ؟ ...بأمارة اية اشمعنى هما يعنى ؟*
*الأزهر ؟ ...مالوش فى السكة دى ..*
*دى حركات قرعة ومكشوفة وكبت نفسى مع عوارض اختلال عقلى وأشتباه فى حصوة مع ثنى الجزع لأسفل ...*
*وعن أبلة نظيرة "رضى الله عنها " انها قالت : فلفلوا الأرز وسبكوا الطعام فأنى مباهية بكم الأمم يوم الفتة العظيم ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*"مجموعة البحث عن هيئة الامر بالمعروف بالشارع لضربها بالجزمة "*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*الموضوع ممكن ميكونش هزار يجماعه
اتمنى المسيحين لو صادفهم اى حوار مع اى حد من ممثلى الهيئه دى
ميسكوتوش ويقولو نعيش جمب الحيط
انا عن نفسى لو جالى حد وقالى اقفل المحل ساعة الصلاه ولا اى حوار مع اى حد منهم
لو معايا طبنجه ساعتها ، طلقه وهريحه مكانه 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

دول شويه بلطجيه
ومش هيستمروا كتير صدقونى


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

انا برضة بقول ان الحوار مش تهريج ياجماعة
ربنا يستر ع البلد اللى بتخرب دى


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

كل يوم شيئ جديد 
ربنا موجود
شكرا للخبر


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اعلي ما في خيلهم يركبوه

خلاص زمن السكوت انتهي
نشكرربنا ان المسيحيين بقي ليهم صوت وعالي جدااااا
وفوق كل دا طبعا ربنا اللي بيحمينا وبيحارب عنا دايما

*ربنا موجود**كما قال داود النبي :
" ان يحاربني جيش فلن يخاف قلبي , وان قام علي قتال , ففي ذلك انا مطمئن"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*ما هو ده التطور الطبيعى  للحاجه الساقعه *


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

غير كمان المسحين يا جوسيبل ف كمان مسلمين معتدلين واكيد هيرفضو انها تكون السعودية
بجد الواحد بعد مكان فرحان بالثورة بقة بيقول فين ايامك يامخلوووووووع


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما هو ده التطور الطبيعى  للحاجه الساقعه *


ههههههههههه عرايك


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اكيد طبعا في مسلميين شرفاء رافضيين الاوضاع دي

بس ايام المخلوع
ماكناش عايشين في هناء يعني يا روني
كان الضرب شغال برده من تحت الحزام

دلوقت بقي علي عينيك يا تاجر

وصدقيني برده مش هتفرق كتير
من سلفيين واخوان وللامر بالمعروف يا قلبي لا تحزن
هههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هو ايامة كانت غابرة فعلا بس دلوقتى الوضع بقة بذيادة اوووووووووووى
الفيران طلعت من الجحوار بجد


----------



## هالة الحب (28 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> غير كمان المسحين يا جوسيبل ف كمان مسلمين معتدلين واكيد هيرفضو انها تكون السعودية
> بجد الواحد بعد مكان فرحان بالثورة بقة بيقول فين ايامك يامخلوووووووع


 كلامك صح بس انا فى الحقيقه مش عارفه اتلم على اعصابى من ساعه ما سمعت الموضوع لكن انا متأكده انها بالونه اختبار ولازم نقف وقفه قويه وكفايه كده.


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

صدقيني الفيران ليهم علاج وهنتخلص منهم قريب قوي

ومش هايكونوا اقوي من الرومان واللي حصل وقتهم
و لا ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*طفى النور يا هنيه
الامر بالمعروف جت اهيه
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما هو ده التطور الطبيعى  للحاجه الساقعه *


استحالة يكون حد فيهم اسمة فيروز دونا ههههههههههه
عاوزين نقولهم هلت رياح التخلف الاسلامى
بس بجد كويس انهم  جم الواحد لية مد مش شاف حنظلة و بو بكر غير فى التلفزيون هههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخبارك يا رانيا  على الراس السنة
ينفع اسم فيلم دة رانيا ههههههههه
بس بقولك تيجى لجنة الامر تيجى لجنة حسب اللة احنا مش بنخاف طبعا
يطبقوا هبلهم دة على المقتنعين بية


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *طفى النور يا هنيه
> الامر بالمعروف جت اهيه
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​


هههههههههه يالا عشان يشوفو شغلهم برواقة:t33:


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> يا اخبارك يا رانيا  على الراس السنة
> ينفع اسم فيلم دة رانيا ههههههههه
> بس بقولك تيجى لجنة الامر تيجى لجنة حسب اللة احنا مش بنخاف طبعا
> يطبقوا هبلهم دة على المقتنعين بية


هههههههههههههه اى خناقة يابو جريس
احنا اصلا مش مقتنعين بيهم ككل مش بالهيئية دى فقط:ranting:
ربنا كبير يابنى وبارك البلد دى ومش هيسمح بالتخلف دة فيها


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> صدقيني الفيران ليهم علاج وهنتخلص منهم قريب قوي
> 
> ومش هايكونوا اقوي من الرومان واللي حصل وقتهم
> و لا ايه ؟؟؟؟


صح معاكى حق
وربك مش هيسمح بكدة ابداااااااااااااااا


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)

* بعد قليل بيان عن شباب حزب النور نُعلن فيه إستقالتنا من الحزب و إدانتنا لموقف رُؤسائه منا و من هيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المُنكر بـمصر.  و إستمرارنا في نهجنا المحمود بإنشاء الهيئة إن شاء الله بشعار جديد,و  بقيادة مُشتركه من شباب الهيئه و شباب جماعة القعقاع بن عمرو (و الذي سيعلن  بعد قليل أيضـًا في بيان منفصل إنفصاله عن الدعوه السلفيه) ... فإنتظرونا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * بعد قليل بيان عن شباب حزب النور نُعلن فيه إستقالتنا من الحزب و إدانتنا لموقف رُؤسائه منا و من هيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المُنكر بـمصر.  و إستمرارنا في نهجنا المحمود بإنشاء الهيئة إن شاء الله بشعار جديد,و  بقيادة مُشتركه من شباب الهيئه و شباب جماعة القعقاع بن عمرو (و الذي سيعلن  بعد قليل أيضـًا في بيان منفصل إنفصاله عن الدعوه السلفيه) ... فإنتظرونا*



*لو عرف السبب يا مووون
اولا المرتب 500 جنيه ف الاسبوع 
ثانياا ملابس بيضاء مميزه 
ثالثا توزيع وجبات يوميه
رابعااا عصايا كهربائيه يعنى( سلطه)
من الاخر سبوبه جديده هيلاقوا زيها فين:bud:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لو عرف السبب يا مووون
> اولا المرتب 500 جنيه ف الاسبوع
> ثانياا ملابس بيضاء مميزه
> ثالثا توزيع وجبات يوميه
> ...


* بيقبلو مسيحين فى الهيئه دى ؟:smile01*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * بيقبلو مسيحين فى الهيئه دى ؟:smile01*



*كنت واثقه انك هتسأل السؤال ده:act23:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*


Dona Nabil قال:





كنت واثقه انك هتسأل السؤال ده:act23:

أنقر للتوسيع...


سبوبه حلوه يا دون
2000 جنيه فى الشهر مع انهم ميكفونيش بس كويسه
وكمان أليكتريك
بس انا عاوز الاليكتريك الاصلى
اللى هو تدوسى على الزرار يطلعلك شعاع كهربا 2 متر
عشان نعذب أكبر عدد من الكفار :new6:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> سبوبه حلوه يا دون
> 2000 جنيه فى الشهر مع انهم ميكفونيش بس كويسه
> ...


*طيب وبالنسبه لاسمك ده اعتقد لازم تغيره  
مش هيبقى لايق ع وضعك الاجتماعى الجديد :thnk0001:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب وبالنسبه لاسمك ده اعتقد لازم تغيره
> مش هيبقى لايق ع وضعك الاجتماعى الجديد :thnk0001:*


*بالعكس دنا ممكن اخش بأسمى وهديهم شرعيه أكتر
زى الاخوان لما القضاء رفض حزب الحريه العداله عشان على اساسى دينى جابو 4 مسيحين وخلوهم اعضاء فى الحزب
وساعتها القضاء وافق :t13::t13:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختفاء صفحة هيئة الأمر بالمعروف على الـ"فيس بوك"*
*اختفت صفحة "هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر بمصر" من على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى الشهير "الفيس بوك"، وأشارت مصادر مطلعة إلى أن القائمين على الصفحة قرروا إغلاقها بسبب تنصل حزب النور "السلفى" منها، فيما أكدت مصادر أخرى أن الصفحة تعرضت للحذف من قبل إدارة "الفيس بوك" بناء على طلب عدد كبير من الزوار الذين استخدموا خاصية "الريبورت".

كانت الصفحة أثارت جدلا واسعا خلال الأيام الماضية، وأعلنت أنها ستعين مسئولين فى الشوارع والأحياء، فيما تبرأ حزب النور وشباب الدعوة السلفية منها، وأكدوا أنهم لا علاقة لهم بها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بالعكس دنا ممكن اخش بأسمى وهديهم شرعيه أكتر
> زى الاخوان لما القضاء رفض حزب الحريه العداله عشان على اساسى دينى جابو 4 مسيحين وخلوهم اعضاء فى الحزب
> وساعتها القضاء وافق :t13::t13:*



*ع خيرة الله يلا روح قدم ال cv بتاعك وانشالله مقبوووووول وهنهنيك قريب يا شيخ مينا :mus13:*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ع خيرة الله يلا روح قدم ال cv بتاعك وانشالله مقبوووووول وهنهنيك قريب يا شيخ مينا :mus13:*


* بارك الله فيكى يا اختى*:59:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ياجماعة ده كان تهريج فى تهريج ...*
*بس تهريج سمج حبتين ...الهيئة دى فى السعودية الآن بدأت فى الأندثار لأن الجيل الحالى من السعوديين تربوا فى الخارج ومنهم من تعلم فى مصر *
*وأصبحوا بيدوهم بالجزمة فى جدة ...أما فى المنطقة الشرقية حيث معاقل الأمريكان لا يجرؤ أحدهم على الأقتراب من أى أمريكانى أو أنجليزى على بعد كيلو ...*
*والهيئة هناك تتبع الفكر الوهابى والمنهج السلفى الذى يقوم على حماية ولى الأمر وهو هنا خادم الحرمين الملك ..اى لها غرض سياسى أولاً واخيراً وهو فرض هيبة ( الملك ) وعدم جواز الخروج عليه ...*
*تماما كما أفتوا للشعب وقت الثورة ...*
*وفى الآخر ( سواء هنا أو هناك ) هم شوية عيال صيع لا شغلة ولا مشغلة كبيرهم تعلم تعليم متوسط فى معاهد دينية ولا يفهم الألف من كوز الذرة ...رواتبهم هناك تبدأ من ألفين ريال بالأضافة الى سيارة بسائق تحت أمرهم وعيال عمرها ما يعديش العشرينات ...*
*كل شغلتهم يمشوا فى المولات علشان يشوفوا النسوان والرجالة بتعمل أية (!!!)*
*شفت أتنين منهم ( فى مول بجدة ) موقفين شاب يرتدى شورت ( بجد مش تهريج ) ووقفوا يعنفونه على أرتدائه للشورت حتى جاء أصدقائه وعلوا صوتهم على العيال دى وطردوهم شر طردة من المول بعد ما جاء الأمن ..*
*ولو حصل الكلام ده فى مصر ...صدقونى ما حدش يخاف أنه يقلع الجزمة ( ولامؤاخذة ) من رجله ويديله على دماغه ..والمسلم هيعمل كده قبل المسيحى على فكرة ...وهتشوفوا ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحمد للات الصفحه موجوده على الفيس ومتمسحشت ضمنت ان الشغلانه مطارشت :new6:





http://www.facebook.com/amr.bil.maarouf.organization?sk=wall
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 ديسمبر 2011)

وما هى اهداف هذه الجماعة هل قتل المسيحين وطردهم من بلادهم ربنا يستر


----------



## Alexander.t (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
طلعو بينكتو زينا عادى




*


----------



## oesi no (29 ديسمبر 2011)

فيه اجماع انهم هياخدوا بالقديمة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اها خلاص تم اغلاقها اهو
اليوم السابع جايبة الخبر
يالا ف داهية


----------



## rania79 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*انتهاء معركة صفحة "الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر" بإغلاقها*

 الخميس، 29 ديسمبر 2011 - 21:44​ 





 الفيس  بوك 
 كتب محمد إسماعيل حسين يوسف


 
 احتفلت صفحة "مجموعة البحث عن هيئة الأمر بالمعروف بالشارع لضربها بالجزمة " على  الفيس بوك بغلق صفحة " الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر "على الفيس بوكى واعتبروا  قيام إدارة المكون الاجتماعى بغلق الصفحة بعد طلب ذلك من عدة آلاف من المشتركين عن  طريق "الريبورتزى نجاح لهم فى مقابل ما اعتبروه" غزو وهابى" لمصر فى إشارة إلى دعوة  القائمين على الصفحة بتبنى الفكر الوهابى ومحاولة نشره فى ربوع مصر.

وتوعد  مشتركو الصفحة الذين قارب عددهم 6 آلاف مشترك بغلق أى صفحات أخرى تأخذ من النهج  والفكر الوهابى سبيلا لها وقال أحد المشتركين "يلا نفضح المخطط الوهابى على مصر  "وقال آخر " أدعو الله أن ينجى مصر من تجار الدين مدعى السلفية".

فى الوقت  نفسه أرسل مسئولو الصفحة رسالة إلكترونية عممت على عدد من الصحف والمواقع  الإلكترونية أكدوا فيها إغلاق صفحتهم على الفيس بوك، وأوضحوا أن قرارهم جاء بعد  تخلى حزب النور عنهم وإنكاره علاقتهم به.

وقالوا فى رسالتهم بعد أن تخلى عنا  حزب النور وأنكر علاقته بنا قررنا نحن القائمين على أمر الصفحة إغلاقها مفوضين  أمرنا إلى الله عز وجل – سنتواصل معكم لإمدادكم بجميع الرسائل التى وردت إلينا ربما  تفيدكم فى معرفة توجه المجتمع المصرى مستقبلاً".

وكان مسئولو حزب النور قد  تبرأوا من صفحة "هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر"وأكدوا عدم صلتهم بها،  مشيرين إلى أن موقفهم من تغيير المنكر لم يتغير وهو أن هذا الأمر يضطلع به الحاكم  دون غيره.

على نفس الصعيدى زعم مسئولو صفحة "جيش أهل السنة الإلكترونى"  اختراقهم لصفحة "الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر" وإيقافها عن العمل، وأكدوا أن  إقدامهم على هذا العمل يأتى لرفضهم اختراق الفكر الوهابى لمصر التى يشتهر شعبها  بأنهم أهل السنة.

وصاحب إنشاء صفحة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر  احتجاجات واسعة المدى وحالة كبيرة من السخط من قبل القوى السياسية وبعض الرموز  الدينية الذين رفضوا فكرة استخدام القوة فى الحض على المعروف أو النهى عن المنكر،  كما هو معمول به فى المملكة العربية السعودية، وتواصلت على الإنترنت كتابات فردية  و«مجموعات» تحذر من مغبة إنشاء هيئة قد تتطور إلى شرطة دينية فى مصر، وتصبح دولة  داخل الدولة، بما يفتح الباب للتدخل بلا ضوابط فى حياة الناس الخاصة، ويؤدى إلى حرب  أهلية.. وقال مسئولو الصفحة التى تجاوز عدد أعضائها المشاركين بها 2000 عضو فى  يومين فقط "إنهم سلفيون" ووضعوا شعار حزب النور السلفى فى الصفحة، كما فتحوا الباب  أمام أى راغب فى الانضمام للهيئة.

وسارع كل من حزب النور والدعوة السلفية  بنفى أى صلة لهما بالصفحة أو القائمين عليها، ولكن رد عليهم مسئولو الصفحة بالتهديد  بكشف ما يثبت علاقتهم بالصفحة.

وأكد محمد نور القيادى بحزب النور السلفى أن  محاولات تشويه الأحزاب السلفية لم تتوقف منذ ظهورهم على المسرح السياسى، وهى تزداد  كلما حققنا نتائج طيبة، معتبرا أن توقيت إعلان الصفحة جاء قبيل المرحلة الثالثة  والأخيرة للانتخابات، لإخافة الناس من حزب النور والتحالف السلفى، باعتبارنا سنتحكم  فى مصائر الناس بالقوة، ونتدخل فى شئونهم الخاصة، على الرغم من أننا نعلن طوال  الوقت أننا نتبع منهج رسولنا فى الدعوة بالكلمة والموعظة الحسنة.

لكن مشرفى  الصفحة أصدروا بيانين لاحقين، زعموا فيهما تورط «النور» و«الدعوة السلفية» فى دعم  الفكرة، ووعدوا بكشف تفاصيل ذلك للرأى العام، كما وعدوا بأن تستمر المبادرة، حتى لو  تخلى النور والسلفية عنها ومع ذلك فإنهم لم يعلنوا أبدا أية أدلة على زعمهم بوجود  علاقة بينهم وبين السلفيين سواء حزب النور أو غيره فضلا عن أنهم لم يستمروا بعد  تبرؤ النور والدعوة السلفية منهم.

وفى المقابل دشن شباب صفحة إلكترونية  مضادة لدعوة إنشاء هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر، وحمل الجروب عنوان  «مجموعة البحث عن هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر لضربها».. وصرح مؤسسو  الجروب بأنها أنشئت ردًا على قيام حزب النور أو أنصاره بتشكيل هيئة تنتهى بشرطة  دينية.

وأعلن أصحاب الجروب عدم اعترافهم بأى تشكيل أو جماعة أو حزب أو مؤسسة  دينية سوى الأزهر الشريف، والتعامل مع تلك الهيئة باعتبارها تشكيلاً شبه عسكرى  يدعمه أو يموله بعض الأحزاب والدول الأخرى، التى تسعى لتفتيت وتشويه مصر، والاحتفاظ  بالحق القانونى فى مقاضاته، وفى حال تقاعس الدولة عن التعامل معه ستتم مواجهته  بتشكيل مماثل والرد عليه بعنف.

وهدد الجروب بأنه «إذا كان أحدكم على استعداد  لأن يستشهد فى سبيل الله من أجل نصرة دينه، فالأحرى بجميع المسلمين أن يستشهدوا  أيضًا من أجل نصرة قيم الحق والعدالة التى يريدها الله».

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...ww.youm7.com/&tt=0&captcha_provider=recaptcha http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=566185&SecID=65

​


----------



## energy (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*احنا كمسلمين مش محتاجين حد يبقى وصى علينا ثم ان  تنفيذ طاعات الله دا شيئ بيننا وبينه وليس لاحد دخل فيها الموضع ودا لو حصل يبقى قله ادب واستهزاء بالانسان وتقليل من قدره *
*مكنتش نقصانا العصا  عشان نصلى ولا نصوم  ربنا الى بيحاسب الجميع.*
*فى النهايه محدش وصى على حد والى هيدخل فى شؤنا الشخصيه هنديله باكبر برطوشه فيكى يا مصر *
*مكنش ناقصنا الا الناس الى بتجرى ورانا ويهشونا ع الجامع زى الكتاكيت.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو  البيه معاهم !*
*مش معااااهم ... زوووووو .. احنا ناقصينكوا ياخويا*
*لا و بيقولك هايمسكوا عصيان .. و الله العظيم*
*الناس دى مغيبة .. السعودية خربت دماغهم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*دول الخليج هى اللى بتخرب فى مصر .... وللأسف هناك مصريين خونة كثيرين .... يحملون أعلام السعودية رغم مصريتهم .....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*تسجيل اعجاب بالاراء المستنيره لاخواتنا المسلمين energy وياسر 
تفكير عاقل وراقى وواعى وفكر اتمنى ينتشر بين كل الناس*


----------



## rania79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مية مية يا ياسر انت و
*energy*
*دة رائى المسلمين المعتدلين*
​


----------

